# Lots of historical photos



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry everyone, I didn't realize these didn't post right.  Jim (Meanderer) has helped me out by printing them below in his post.  Thank you so much Jim, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

Photos didn't post right, I'm so sorry.  Jim has found the pics and posted some or all of them below though if you'd like to see them, Denise

PS thanks again Jim


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2014)

I couldn't open them. I will have to look at my settings.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry Denise, they don't work.  I will try to print them.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

*




Florida’s last Civil War
veteran, Bill Lundy, poses with a jet
fighter, 1955*



View attachment 11144
*NASA scientists with
their board of calculations, 1960?s*


View attachment 11145
*Muhammad Ali’s fists
after the fight with Cooper, 1963*



View attachment 11146
*New York firemen play a
game after a fire in a billiard parlor, 1969*



View attachment 11147
*An abandoned baby sleeps
peacefully in a drawer at the Los Angeles
Police Station, 1971*


View attachment 11148
*Boy hiding in a TV set.
Boston, 1972 by Arthur Tress*


​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

Denise, I have tried to print the photos from your first post. They only let me attach 5 per post. I found Bill Lundy on silent video. They are great!  Thanks!  *(Edit:Seems these 4 come and go) *Click on links 


*https://www.google.com/search?q=A+s...s_up_a_sign_at_the_academy_awards%2F;1200;900
A spectator holds up a
sign at the Academy Awards, April 1974*



https://www.google.com/search?q=Rob...ed-moments-of-us-history-megapost%2F;1040;852
*Robert De Niro’s cab
driver license. In order to get into
character for the film Taxi Driver, he
obtained his own hack license and would
pick-up/drive customers around in New York
City.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Nan...Fchristmas-book-brings-the-white.html;421;630
**Nancy Reagan sits on the
lap of Mr. T, dressed as Santa, 1983*



https://www.google.com/search?q=Ron...ted-moments-of-us-history-megapost%2F;551;820
*Ronald Reagan wearing
sweatpants on Air Force One, 1985*​
​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Great photos denise and meanderer..

I remember watching  that fight  when I was knee high with Ali  ( casius clay as he was then)and our Henry  it was a very controversial fight   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Cooper...Henry's face was a mess..but they remained bosom buddies until Henry died 3 years ago..


----------

